# Your username?



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

I was viewing an old members profile and saw that one of their last posts was in a thread about waht your username means from '07.Some people here dont take too kindly to things getting bumped so i though id just start another thread.What does your username mean?........mines kinda embarrasing so i aint tellin[:-][&:][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine means RichardJJ59W
  You cant start a thread and not answer your own question. So lets have it.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 20, 2011)

mine means bite me!

 lol

 tigue is my middle name and 710 is the street address of the gratfuldeads house on Ashbury st in San Fran...


----------



## div2roty (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine is the same as one of my email addresses.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 20, 2011)

Bos Taurus, the scientific name for cattle of European origin.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll give you a hint. It has nothing to do with where they sit.[8|]


----------



## hannahevan (Dec 20, 2011)

My kids names...Hannah&Evan


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Mine is the same as one of my email addresses.


 Same Here...[]


----------



## luckiest (Dec 20, 2011)

I have high hopes.


----------



## woody (Dec 20, 2011)

My nickname since I was knee high to a grasshopper.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn`t know how to use a computer, so my wife made me a name for an Ebay account about 7 years ago....Didn`[8|]t put any thought into it....


----------



## Bixel (Dec 20, 2011)

Made my name when i was young and dumb. Really wish I could change it now. I have been thinking about abandoning the account I have now, and opening a new account.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 20, 2011)

I know I've related this before, but a plumbata is a lead-weighted, fletched, and lightweight javelin/dart used by the Romans and Byzantines to maim and kill their enemies. In the units so equipped, each soldier would have 5 plumbatae on the inside of his shield, and would rain wickedly barbed death upon their poorly-coordinated adversaries from a point well outside the range of more conventional throwing spears and javelins.

 It's the piece positioned horizontally in the center:








 So what is the meaning of carobran, eh?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 20, 2011)

Bottles=Bottles
 r=are
 LEET=Awesome


----------



## nydigger (Dec 20, 2011)

No deep meanings here just simple and to the point []


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> I know I've related this before, but a plumbata is a lead-weighted, fletched, and lightweight javelin/dart used by the Romans and Byzantines to maim and kill their enemies. In the units so equipped, each soldier would have 5 plumbatae on the inside of his shield, and would rain wickedly barbed death upon their poorly-coordinated adversaries from a point well outside the range of more conventional throwing spears and javelins.
> 
> ...


 OHHHH........ok....... but if anybody laughs i know people who know people who know people who know a guys cousin that will make your life miserable[8D][]......well,as you know im not exactly Steve Jobs........so when i was registering instead of crashing the computer i got my mom to do it,i guess she though you had to use you email as your username so she put that,which is a combination of mine and my sisters names........not exactly what i would have chosen but im stuck with it now.........remember.......no [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]ing[>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:]


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 20, 2011)

I have alot of old bluestone quarries near me and I loved digging through all the piles of discarded rock (slag piles) for bluestone and bottles and chisels and anything old .......hence...slag pile digger. As i have aged my digging is more concentrated in dumps and the like......


----------



## div2roty (Dec 20, 2011)

Your sister is named Bran?


----------



## coreya (Dec 20, 2011)

First name and inital of last name, I adhere to the kiss principle (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## Ace10Tex (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine is actually an abbreviation for a place close to where I live and to my heart and it used to be my poker playing screen name but I came up with it because you cannot have a Royal flush in poker or a high straight without these 2 cards and it is a play on words. btw I have been very lucky and have had a Royal Flush in 3 of the 4 suits..all but clubs!!but that has been online...never in live play!! Go figure!! 
 Ace 10 Tex =Austin,Texas 

 Many friends I still have online know me only by Ace so I still use it. I actually worked with a guy for a short time by the name and this was his birth name....Ace King....think his daddy might have been a card player?!?! HH Ace


----------



## JohnN (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it is pretty obvious what my name means. If not, stay in school.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2011)

I like shiny things...same as a crow.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 20, 2011)

[] Mine is pretty simple it is my name........


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 20, 2011)

Red- head
 Ginger- (what they call redheads in other countries), plus Jamaican Gingers, Ginger Beer, 

 Just something I made up on the spot so I could sign up.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to Charlie, I got my wish, and my user name has been changed!

 Insulators Rule! is now Bixel

 Bixel was the big brewery in my hometown back in the 1870s-1890s. On my first real dig, I was lucky enough to dig a busted(top knocked off) amber Bixel brewery bottle, which is VERY rare. Never dug another to this day.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, a "wheelah" is a little drawing I made up in sixth grade (over 5 years ago) and came up with a name for on the spot. 23's my lucky number. In 7 years it'll be my age... []

 A Wheelah:


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2011)

On this place there are rows of dugouts where at one time the early settlers lived.


----------



## Brains (Dec 20, 2011)

Completely arbitrary- i thought of a word, and i use brains for several things, though my actual name is Bryan (which i sometimes spell with an "i" because i feel like it)
 Occasionally, i'll randomly blurt out random words i hear in conversation, either loudly with a lot of energy or drawn out in a very low, tired tone as i'm often very tired- while i look off into no-where.  So, when you say my name, you should say it more like "braaaaaaaaaains..." while you look up and to the right...and off into nowhere. 

 *has nothing to do with zombies


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 20, 2011)

Black glass is my favorite glass color, so I decided to use that as my username because I couldn't think of anything else at the time.


----------



## Meridena (Dec 20, 2011)

I used this username when I used to play Evony with Richard.  It's kinda stuck with me.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought I was going to have to come up with a creative screen name when I joined in 2005. As common as my name is, I figured it had to have been taken long ago. Apparently, every other Jim who signed up before me thought the same thing and didn't even try it, or else I may have ended up being "evilwickedpontilllovinbottleslayer56789" or some similar craziness. Actually, I was more into poison bottles then, so a creative screen name probably would have reflected that if I had to come up with one. Of course, I'm into early sodas, beers and local bottles now, so I would have had a "stale" screen name that no longer matched my main collecting interests. So, keeping it simple worked out great for me.  ~Jim


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Dec 21, 2011)

I like to dig close to home, Chester County PA.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just another California digger, hence the name.


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm way too big, way too tough, way too angry and way too sick of your Bull Shit to ever let you know. Charlie and Connor are my friends and they don't know PUNK...Jim[8D]


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow Jim! I feel a bit intimidated coming on after that ! []

 SAbottles = bottles from South Africa(SA) Don't need a degree in nuclear physics to work that out !


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 21, 2011)

I bow to the greatnessof Carl Douglas.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0&feature=related


----------



## justanolddigger (Dec 21, 2011)

It is pretty much self explanatory, I used to sell on ebay for years as IAMADIGGER, but it just isn't true anymore, just can't seem to find enough time or energy to dig much anymore. I buy a lot on ebay as IALWAYSWANTEDONEOFTHOSE, My Buddy Paul, IDIGJARS, would buy something odd or unusual, and I'd ask him, "why did you buy that?" and he would reply "I always wanted one of those", so I stole it for an ebay handle.
 Bill


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 21, 2011)

Muscle Car Mag gave me my name some years ago. Having driven my 69 Charger so many miles. Yep, I'm the Road Dog.[]


----------



## accountantadam (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm an accountant and my name is adam


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey I like when a post brings out some of the lurkers on this forum. Haven't seen many a post from a few of these usernames......Welcome and post more often please![]

 D=First name initial (Doug)
 Abeel= last name

 Yes very original I know[]


----------



## Ratzilla (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine came from a comic character I came up with in college - I drew a lot of Ratzilla stuff there, even did a short video.  Ratzilla still makes an appearance from time to time...


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 21, 2011)

This:


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 31, 2011)

My ebay name.  I wanted to come up with something with a ring to it, so presto!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 1, 2012)

pretty simple here     We farm with international harvester tractors some new some old.. I worked for the local IH Dealer for 20 years.. I restore and repair IH tractors.. also collect IH stuff including early tractors from the teens and before..   so   Old IH Tractor it is.... 

 Here is a 1911 Ih titan tractor of mine


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife doesn't post much anymore.  So I came up with this name to include both of _Us.  It just worked too well with our bottle focus not to use it. [&:]


----------



## ktbi (Jan 1, 2012)

KTBI are the first initials of my kids - except for the I which is the first initial of my last name.....Ron


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jan 1, 2012)

M=Meritt
 T=Township
 F=fire
 D=department
 22= station 22
 22= my call number

 MTFD2222


----------



## justanolddigger (Jan 1, 2012)

> M=Meritt
> T=Township
> F=fire
> D=department
> ...


 
 It's a good thing you explained that, I would never have guessed!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jan 1, 2012)

ive had many questions about it believe it or not.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 1, 2012)

Mines pretty self explanatory I collect Baltimore Bottles hence baltbottles or on ebay baltimorebottles.

 Chris


----------



## Gromit0299 (Jan 2, 2012)

My stinky old lab's name, month and year of birth.  Which means he has a birthday coming up and it may be his last, so he will graciously accept presents. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

We have a lot of new people on here---- lets hear it[]


----------



## AlexD (Jul 3, 2013)

Mines short for my name. [8|]


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2013)

*E*xtremely 
*P*opular 
*A*nd 
*C*ool 
*K*ickass 
*A*merican
*G*ladiator
*E*picness 

 [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## AlexD (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *E*xtremely
> *P*opular
> ...


 


 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> M=Meritt
> T=Township
> ...


 
 You do realize your username is MTFDFIRE22, not MTFD2222 ?????


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 3, 2013)

Click to my profile and your question will be answered. 

 I was too excited when I found this website that I misspelled my username! Doh!!!![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *E*xtremely
> *P*opular
> ...


 
 It took you all this time to tell us what we already knew?[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2013)

> I was too excited when I found this website that I misspelled my username! Doh!!!


I can add a letter if you want, it's never to late.
 Personally, I always figured it was just a typo.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I re-registered at one point with psychodoodle. You would need to delete that first... but in any case, I'm used to it!


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jul 3, 2013)

hence the name 2 MUCH STUFF !!!!!!!!


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 4, 2013)

Due to visibility in the summer months(that being bad mostly) the danger of fishermen trying to hook me, kids throwing rocks at my bubbles, and boaters and jet skiers not knowing what a dive flag means and being killed, I dive when its downright frigid hence the name.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 4, 2013)

Boy oh Boy ignorance will kill you allright, was On the Sacto river a few yrs ago, guarding a diver bud of mine, and this doofus trolls up and asks what for the flag.....almost shot im[][]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 4, 2013)

because I like lemony yellow bottles[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2013)

name,what I like to do, and the year I met my X


----------



## sandchip (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *E*xtremely
> *P*opular
> ...


 
 I just figured you owned some online shipping company.  Glad we were able to find out without getting our butts whupped!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2013)

Started digging hillside dumps with stick ,until i could buy shovel []
 Actually i like finding stone artifacts as well ,and always have walking and or flipping stick when looking. Should be "Digsandwalkswithstick" had to shorten it []


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 4, 2013)

When I first started selling stuff on ebay I started with a lot of Coke collectibles and wanted something related to Coca Cola, Coca Cola the came up with the 6 pack hence cc6pack. 

 Side note on the ID I sold some Pemberton related items to a lawyer in Atlanta several years ago, come to find out he worked for Coca Cola. He was interesed how came by the ID and I told him, he informed me the I could be sued by them if someone ever complained.  Coke is still on the war path about all their rights.


----------



## JohnN (Jul 4, 2013)

I already posted here, but that was back when I was NJCollector. Although I think the same thing I said then still applies. 





> I think it is pretty obvious what my name means. If not, stay in school.


----------



## bne74honda (Jul 8, 2013)

Uhmmmmmm...mine represents an old nickname from my teens...BNE (actually B&E but hush hush..) and the 4 1974 Honda CB350 bikes I owned, all at once! Of course the B and E are also my initials.


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Head- My 3 older brothers named me that when I was little( Large head)

 Hunter- I've been digging and hunting ALL my life

 2- Somehow I screwed up as Headhunter when I joined this forum and had to start over as Headhunter2. I never figured it out.

 Nothing Special


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sparrow - did my masters thesis on Henslow's sparrows
 75 - birth year


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 8, 2013)

Are Henslows Sparrows European or African? (In case I ever need to cross a plank bridge strung by ropes someday, I feel it may be important to know the answer to this question).


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 8, 2013)

Nevermind - they are apparently American... which leads me to my next question... what is their air-speed velocity of an unladen Henslow's Sparrow?


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2013)

What is your name? What is your quest?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 8, 2013)

My name is psychodoodle and a seek a cobalt blue skull!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> My name is psychodoodle and a seek a cobalt blue skull!


 
 I thought you would have found one by now


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Are Henslows Sparrows European or African? (In case I ever need to cross a plank bridge strung by ropes someday, I feel it may be important to know the answer to this question).


 
 For those who have no idea as to what you refer to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8przKtIU-0s

 The 'Bridge of Death' scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMxWLuOFyZM

 For a group that made some TV that sucked most of the time, they made killer movies.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi .. my username is cyberdigger and I'm still trying to pronounce it out loud without a bit of spit flying across the room.


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Nevermind - they are apparently American... which leads me to my next question... what is their air-speed velocity of an unladen Henslow's Sparrow?


 
 depends on if they are carrying a coconut?  But, typically 4-6 knots....

 One of my favorite movies


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine's self explanatory []


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 10, 2013)

mctaggart = one of my ancestral family names
 67 = birth year


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2013)

I have completely forgotten why I chose my username.. in fact, I'm not sure I gave it a thought even as I typed it in when I signed up here.. my username might actually be most meaningless one of all.. []


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 10, 2013)

Never blessed with any children. Do have nieces and nephews.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I have completely forgotten why I chose my username.. in fact, I'm not sure I gave it a thought even as I typed it in when I signed up here.. my username might actually be most meaningless one of all.. []


 
 Your a Cyborg digger,you know  like the terminator.[8D]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jul 11, 2013)

I had forgotten my password and no longer had the email address to my first account: Southern Bottles.  I also had shifted in what I collect.  I still like pontiled Southen bottles but I rarley see any, nor can afford it when I do.  Wow, that first account was almost 10 years ago.  I feel old.


----------



## mdavidf (Jul 24, 2013)

Nothing fancy or funny...first initial, middle name, first initial of last name.

 Better than the nickname I had in high school...freddiefredrico...in the Navy they called me Freddie, which is a play on last name.


----------



## helgramike (Jul 24, 2013)

One of my nicknames in college. I was a wildlife major and was doing a stream population survey one day when one of my good friends decided that when I was partying I tended to resemble and act like one of those critters that came from under a rock and combined helgramite with my name. Hence Helgramike. I had such good friends back then! You know, he was probaly right but I'm feeling much better now.


----------

